

A child's view of the $100 laptop - Poleris
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7140443.stm
What will a child in the UK make of a laptop designed to help children in the developing world?
======
qaexl
Vindication.

~~~
optimal
You said it. I couldn't understand all the vitriol from the manufacturers when
this project was announced, other than in the context of a perceived threat.
Surely it would succeed.

~~~
qaexl
[http://iht.com/articles/ap/2007/12/24/technology/LA-TEC-
Peru...](http://iht.com/articles/ap/2007/12/24/technology/LA-TEC-Peru-One-
Laptop-One-Village.php)

